# Tool For Fixing Live Gas Line



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I hit a gas line today while I was digging outside utilities for a building, yes it was marked and even if it was marked that dont mean I aint gonna hit it:laughing: anyhow I called the gas company out because they direct bored from the main with no shut-off valve on the downstream side of the meter. and they had a vise looking tool that slid down the pipe and he cranked down on it to seal it off (Poly) Just wondering if anyone has ever seen one. If they have where can I get one. This is the 2nd one I have hit this year and they are costing about 300$ a piece to fix......


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Both Wheeler Rex and Reed Tools make these tools, perhaps search using that.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

I'd check with the gas company first. I know around here they would be pissed if someone repaired their lines without permission. They'll probably at least want to know if you make a repair and have someone come check to make sure it's done right as it opens them (and ultimately you) up to liability if something goes wrong.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Something big to keep in mind with poly pipe. The gas running through it creates static electricity. That can lead to proving the big bank theory.
You need to ground out that pipe by wrapping a wet rag around it that touches ground and keep it wet to discharge the line.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Marlin said:


> I'd check with the gas company first. I know around here they would be pissed if someone repaired their lines without permission. They'll probably at least want to know if you make a repair and have someone come check to make sure it's done right as it opens them (and ultimately you) up to liability if something goes wrong.


 DITTO!:thumbsup:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Marlin said:


> I'd check with the gas company first. I know around here they would be pissed if someone repaired their lines without permission. They'll probably at least want to know if you make a repair and have someone come check to make sure it's done right as it opens them (and ultimately you) up to liability if something goes wrong.


True... I miss worded my post. I was more interested in getting the gas shut off, not the actual repair. Sorry I just re read it. But your right they probly would have something to say about it. It was a 30min respond time and that a dangerous situation when you have people walking by and cars driving in and out. Im gonna check on the prices because I found one in town. But I would only use it to shut the gas down in the event I hit another one. Then call the gas company.


----------



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

I hit a gas line before and the gas company used the same kind of tool you are talking about. The tech from the gas company told me they have to clamp the line off 20 feet behind the leak so if the static arks you should be far enough away from the gas. On the line that I broke the fire department had already kinked the end over, but if the gas line was just open ended it took the guy at least an hour to dig the line up and clamp it.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

This is what the gas co. used.

If you do a lot of water and sewer work I would consider it a must have tool, they make a different version for copper water mains.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Work On Gas Main*

*hey Just A Heads Up If You Touch A Gas Line Before Any*
*gas Meter It Comes Under The*
*interstate Transportation Dept,*
*you Have To Be Triple Certified*
*to Work On This Or The Feds Can Step In And Cause You Very,very, Big Headaches *


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

$300 isn't bad either. We've broken one gas line which isn't bad for the thousands of holes they've done in the last twenty years. A high pressure line got hit pretty badly with a backhoe. We shut down the street, called the gas company and the town. A cop showed up and almost arrested us for closing the road another cop showed up who understood their was a reason for doing it and left us alone. I don't know what it cost but it was thousands plus a fine for closing the road without a permit.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks KTS. Im looking into buying that brand. 

Like I said I misworded my post. The tool will be used to shut the gas down in the event that I cant find a valve or the lack there of. Get it contained then call the gas company.


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

If you ever hit a line before a gas meter, call 911 and report it. First thing. If you delay at all then you are on the hook for what happens next.

Once you have called them, start clearing the area and working the problem. The FD is typically the first responders in our area and its best to meet them a short distance back and quickly explain the problem.

Never jeopardize live or limb to secure a leaking line unless you are trained to do so. I understand why you would want to do it, and I don't disagree with it, but remember, we work under the purview of lots of folks, especially when it comes to gas. Not the least of which is OSHA. They might be part of the response team, especially if there are any accidents or reported respitory problems.

The good Samaritan laws will most likely not cover you in this type of accident. Also, the papers and local media like to cover these types of accidents, no matter how small they might be. OSHA will be contacted by someone to see if they have investigated.

CYA! We are certified to do up to 4" 40lbs mains under normal circumstances, but all bets are off for leaks! We can't touch them except under some pretty dumb circumstances.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Its a little different down here. Call gas company and they call the state police. The state police never shows up and the company has a 30 min respond time. But I do see your point.


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

OSHA ain't no different. Don't forget the state OSHA as well...


----------

